# Uponor auto rotate attachment.



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Have any of you seen this, or actually used one. I stumbled upon it online and haven't priced it through a wholesaler. It retailed at 160.00. It fits all hand expanders and all but one battery tools. It automatically rotates the head every exoansion.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Have any of you seen this, or actually used one. I stumbled upon it online and haven't priced it through a wholesaler. It retailed at 160.00. It fits all hand expanders and all but one battery tools. It automatically rotates the head every exoansion.


 Never seen it before, but that is a great idea if it works. Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*that looks good*

that looks good , and I would like to try it...



even though it is just something else that is gonna
wear out and break down on me,,,,:laughing::laughing:


got a small building to do next week......


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Well, I went ahead and ordered one. It says it also helps in speeding up the shrinking process in cold weather. I'll keep you posted on how it works. I had a damn good April, time to reinvest in the company.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

How's it help with shrinkage?


----------



## artisancorp (Nov 10, 2008)

I also have a problem with shrinkage


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I, personally like shrinkage. At least for a little while I can be average.:thumbsup:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*shrinkage and all around troubles with wirsbo...*

I have a battery operated and an air operated 
tool , I like both for different jobs...

the air operated one gave me fits a while back
because I had it turned up too high... got to keep 
the air pressure only at about 75 psi or its hell to pay
the joint gets too spread apart and it never shrinks back properly


Shrinkage is what slows me down ,, 
so I have gone out and bought a commercial duty 
paint stripper gun at LOWES....


It goes much faster in winter and summer
when you just heat up and "shrink wrap" every joint
and watch it shrink down to size...

wether it neeeds it or not... I drag that extension cord
with the heat gun along with me and I just do it...


as far as other things shrinking, I cant even see my 
pecker anymore... its shrunk so much over the years...


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> I have a battery operated and an air operated
> tool , I like both for different jobs...
> 
> the air operated one gave me fits a while back
> ...


 I use a heat gun too, especially in winter. I wonder if they make a cordless one. Google here I come. P.S. sorry about your junk.:laughing:


----------

